# Annual Catering Conference



## vicky1006 (May 30, 2007)

Hi, Has anyone gone to the annual CaterSource conference? If so, were the 'classes' and contacts made at the conference proven valuable? 

Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Several friends have gone, one numerous times.....it's always nice to see other caterers' presentations. I've been to Michael Roman's classes at the Fancy Food Show and always pulled something of value from them....that one nugget that's worth the trip to chicago.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

shroomgirl - when are you going to make the trek to vegas - you would find so much of value there and many many more comrades in arms

I have attended and participated in catersource conferences since the mid 90's (not every year but every few years). This year I am bringing my partner and executive chef as well. 

went last year and am returning this year again as I have made invaluable connections with caterers from around the country and indeed around the world. Its like having a free advisory board with information, menus, business techniques, decor and food ideas freely shared with other caterers and incredible bonding and friendships have developed not only for me but for many many others. There are business partnerships formed, ideas exchanged and a view of whats going on around the country and beyond.

there is also a sense of feeling - hey I am not in this alone, I know more than I realized or gee never thought about going about it that way. 

The slant this year will focus on how to deal with the "new economy"
Personally I always find Michael Romans' sales training seminars to be of great value, if for nothing else but to re-inforce what to do and what not to do in sales situations. We attended one of Mike's (who is considered a guru in the catering industry) post 9-11 seminars (october 2001) and the advice we walked away from saved us from disaster and helped us to regroup and move forward without sinking to the bottom. For that we will be forever grateful.

besides Mike Roman, there are many talented presenters who cover a wide range of topics. You can go to the catersource website and puruse the conference catalog and there are sure to be many topics of interest that you would want to attend. You usually walk away with your head swimming with ideas both visual and practical. and the best part no doubt is the one to one interaction and networking with peers and caterers from all sorts of markets and business models.

Since attending catersource and forming this network of "advisors" I know I always have a source to go to for a ready answer(s) to any menu quandry, business advice or staffing question - quanitities - sources - it's unbelievable how willing so many are to share and of course you get to share too - the more you give, the more you get and the easier access you have to all sorts of information that you don't even realize you may need at some point,.

OK I have not been paid to run this commercial - and was on the fence about attending this year as it does get repetitive some times (hence my MO of skipping a year or two) but with the "new economy" and some of the teasers Mike Roman sent out - I feel that this year will give me some new tools to work with in order to get a market share of business that is still out there.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

typically the Vegas conference is the same weekend as the food and wine show. Buddies that have gone came back jazzed.


----------



## vicky1006 (May 30, 2007)

Thank you for your feedback. I started my catering company 18 months ago this is my first conference. Hope to meet in Vegas!

Vicky


----------

